# tesco protestors eviction



## strung out (Mar 16, 2010)

seeing as it's made the frontpage of the bbc website...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/8571316.stm

couple of fash turned up and got a few kicks while being chased up cheltenham road by 50 protestors too.

i saw the final person get evicted after a couple of hours with their arm encased in a concrete barrel.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 16, 2010)

Isn't encasing your arm in concrete both silly and rather dangerous?


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 16, 2010)

Not sure about concrete.  Plaster can end up in amputation.


----------



## free spirit (Mar 17, 2010)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Isn't encasing your arm in concrete both silly and rather dangerous?


if they've done it right then they've attached a hook to a metal plate on the end of a cut off bit of drain pipe, stuck this in the barrel and then pored the concrete in, allowed it to set then handcuffed their arm to the hook inside the drain pipe inside the concrete barrel.

still a bit nuts mind depending on what method the police/fire brigade decide to use to attempt to get you out of it.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 17, 2010)

Good on them like, Stokes Croft hardly needs a Tescunts, although it'll blatantly be going ahead now anyway.  Heh, and in a few years when a few other buildings are gone and Lakota is finally kaput the council can sit back and look smug at their gentrified wasteland.... heh.

What do you mean by fash turning out btw? Like... the anti-anti-Tescos brigade? Phwoahhh, Tescos value nationalism... 

Well, if nothing else, win was achieved in human superglueing and concreting.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 17, 2010)

Yay, what we really need in Bristol is a Tesco every 14 yards.

Good to see the busies engaging in their usual, too.

"oh, you're _shouting_, are you? that warrants a smack in the chops".

*wallops*



Cunts.


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 17, 2010)

Riklet said:


> Good on them like, Stokes Croft hardly needs a Tescunts, although it'll blatantly be going ahead now anyway.  Heh, and in a few years when a few other buildings are gone and Lakota is finally kaput the council can sit back and look smug at their gentrified wasteland.... heh.
> 
> What do you mean by fash turning out btw? Like... the anti-anti-Tescos brigade? Phwoahhh, Tescos value nationalism...
> 
> Well, if nothing else, win was achieved in human superglueing and concreting.



I say tear down Lakota and rebuild the Moon Club.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2010)

Blimey. There's 17 Tescos in Bristol already!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2010/mar/17/tesco-stores-bristol-protests


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 18, 2010)

editor said:


> Blimey. There's 17 Tescos in Bristol already!
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2010/mar/17/tesco-stores-bristol-protests



It feels like there's a tesco express on every corner.  Bath has been dumped with a load of Salisbury locals recently.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 18, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> Bath has been dumped with a load of Salisbury locals recently.



They're breeding in Bristol too - one at the Cabot Circus end of Broadmead and another on the Broad Quay end of the Centre opened in short succession recently.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 18, 2010)

Meanwhile, at Jesters, there are a couple of bored-looking security types lurking on the roof, by turns pacing around or sitting in a deckchair. The ground floor of the building is all securely Sitexed up, with festival fencing dumped in front of the shopfront.


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey, if it 'creates jobs', that's all that matters right?


----------



## Geri (Mar 19, 2010)

If only an anarchist vegan wholefood co-operative have offered to buy the site!


----------



## madzone (Mar 21, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> Hey, if it 'creates jobs', that's all that matters right?


 And the clubcard points


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 15, 2010)

*Tesco fight wins backing from Bristol politicians*

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news...l-backing/article-2022159-detail/article.html


----------



## strung out (Apr 15, 2010)

that'll be a vote winner


----------



## Geri (Apr 15, 2010)

strung_out said:


> that'll be a vote winner



Sicking opportunism.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 16, 2010)

Geri said:


> Sicking opportunism.


 or listening to your constituents? rather than this than the shameless arse-licking of big business from the Labour Party.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, it's not like they got involved _before_ the eviction... Plus Jon Rogers, in whose ward Stokes Croft/Cheltenham Road lies, hasn't come out and said what he thinks, despite using his monthly email eFocus to plug the Williams/Janke statement:



> (5) The campaign to stop Tesco opening a store in Stokes Croft area was reported in the last eFocus, but this week the Evening Post reports that Stephen Williams and Barbara Janke have issued a joint statement saying "We support your campaign for Stokes Croft to become a distinctive destination in Bristol. Yet another chain store doesn't help achieve this aim. The planning process needs reform so local people can shape their communities. Supermarkets also need to be regulated." http://bit.ly/aM976y



That's the sum total of his comments re Tesco!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 16, 2010)

That said, I heartily approve of



BlackArab said:


> ...listening to your constituents...



And agree with you re 



BlackArab said:


> ...the shameless arse-licking of big business from the Labour Party.



But are the LibDems any better locally (or nationally)?


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> It feels like there's a tesco express on every corner.  Bath has been dumped with a load of Salisbury locals recently.




Bath is also going to get a Tescos superstore.  Where Dyson had planned his academy.

I didn't entirely agree with Dyson on the plans for his new fiefdom, but at least it would have been something demonstrably positive.


----------



## keybored (Apr 16, 2010)

editor said:


> Blimey. There's 17 Tescos in Bristol already!
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2010/mar/17/tesco-stores-bristol-protests



And the rest. I reckon 25+ (not counting the ones in satellite towns).

http://www.tesco.com/storelocator/access/towns.asp?type=Town&letter=B

There's already a Metro 5 minutes walk from Stokes Croft and an Express 10 minutes away on Gloucester Rd.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 16, 2010)

People don't want to _walk_ for 5 whole minutes!!

What do you think this is...?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 16, 2010)

keybored said:


> There's already a Metro 5 minutes walk from Stokes Croft and an Express 10 minutes away on Gloucester Rd.



No, ten minutes away there's one Metro (Broadmead) and one Express (Gloucester Road), and five minutes away there's another Express (opposite the bus station).


----------



## Geri (Apr 16, 2010)

The one by the bus station is rubbish - very often they have no milk, or no sandwiches, or no bread...


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 16, 2010)

DaveCinzano said:


> That said, I heartily approve of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



depends on your definition of 'better'. I personally would vote for Stephen Williams over my own MP Kerry McCarthy on the basis of their voting records.

Stephen Williams:

http://www.theyworkforyou.com/mp/stephen_williams/bristol_west

Kerry McCarthy:

http://www.theyworkforyou.com/mp/kerry_mccarthy/bristol_east


----------



## keybored (Apr 16, 2010)

DaveCinzano said:


> (opposite the bus station).



Forgot that one 

Well.... it's still just not enough


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 17, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> Not sure about concrete.



Cement can cause some pretty nasty burns. Also, surely getting the arm out of the concrete again could prove problematic.


----------



## stavros (Apr 18, 2010)

The cunts are moving into Taunton High Street too, despite there being two existing Tescos with 1km and another about a mile away.


----------

